# Christs Glorified Body



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2005)

1Co 15:48 As was the man of dust, so also are those who are of the dust, and as is the man of heaven, so also are those who are of heaven. 
1Co 15:49 Just as we have borne the image of the man of dust, we shall also bear the image of the man of heaven. 
1Co 15:50 I tell you this, brothers: flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God, nor does the perishable inherit the imperishable. 
1Co 15:51 Behold! I tell you a mystery. We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, 

Keeping in mind, Adam was eternal. The fall ruined that. 

Man of dust; those of dust are like him (Adam).
Man of Heaven; Those of Heaven are like Him (Jesus)
The elect will eventually bear this image; the image of the man of heaven.

"...flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God, nor does the perishable inherit the imperishable."

Those of dust/flesh and blood/the perishable, cannot inherit heavenly things. 

"Just as we have borne the image of the man of dust, we shall also bear the image of the man of heaven".

What is that image? Glorified! Jesus Himself says that He is flesh and blood; this flesh is glorified; it can pass through walls, yet no less flesh and blood; not the perishable or duct, but revealing Gods power and glory.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 13, 2005)

Jesus is flesh and bone, not flesh and blood.

And this verse in the ESV keeps coming to my mind with regards to animals in heaven...

Your righteousness is like the mountains of God; your judgments are like the great deep; *man and beast you save*, O LORD. 
(Psa 36:6)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> Jesus is flesh and bone, not flesh and blood.
> 
> And this verse in the ESV keeps coming to my mind with regards to animals in heaven...
> ...



I stand corrected Larry; thank you for pressing me to be ACCURATE. I quoted that scripture erroneously. 

However, was Jesus as well flesh and blood?


----------



## larryjf (Sep 14, 2005)

> However, was Jesus as well flesh and blood?


I don't believe so. I never looked at "flesh and blood" versus "flesh and bone" closely until I was witnessing to Jehovah's Witnesses. They try to say that Jesus had a "spiritual" resurrection because flesh and blood cannot be in Heaven. It was at that point that I really took notice of the distinction.

Matthew Henry notes groups that had beliefs similar to the Jehovah Witnesses in this regard - the Valentinians, Manichees, and the followers of Simon Magus believed that Christ was not resurrected in a substantial body, but a spiritual one.

This is from Jamieson, Fausett & Brown Commentary...



> flesh and bones--He says not "flesh and blood"; for the blood is the life of the animal and corruptible body ( Gen 9:4 ), which "cannot inherit the kingdom of God" ( 1Cr 15:50 ); but "flesh and bones," implying the identity, but with diversity of laws, of the resurrection body. (See on JF & B for Joh 20:24-28).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 14, 2005)

(Job 19:25-27) For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth: And though after my skin worms destroy this body, yet in my flesh shall I see God: Whom I shall see for myself, and mine eyes shall behold, and not another; though my reins be consumed within me.

One of my favorite verses.


----------



## Fernando (Sep 17, 2005)

So we will have no blood in the resurrection? Jesus had no blood pumping through his body once he rose from the dead? I see the difficulty in reconciling the different passages, but I hesitate to seize on the phrase "flesh and bone" as a way out. "The blood is the life of the animal and corruptible body"? Strange. Didn't Adam have blood before the fall? Was Jesus' blood "of the animal and corruptible body"?


----------



## larryjf (Sep 18, 2005)

> So we will have no blood in the resurrection?


I don't think there is any scripture to support the idea that the resurrected body has blood in it.


> "The blood is the life of the animal and corruptible body"? Strange. Didn't Adam have blood before the fall? Was Jesus' blood "of the animal and corruptible body"?


I agree that the commentary that i quoted seems to stretch the blood issue a bit. I mean, if the blood is corruptible why wouldn't the bone be corruptible as well? But this was the only commentary that i had immediate access to that talked at all about the blood in the resurrected body issue. And i didn't want to take anything they said out of context, so i posted as is.

One could argue that Adam's blood was corrupted after the fall along with everything else. I don't see that as a stretch of the biblical teaching on the fall of Adam and its corrupting effect on the created world.

Was Jesus blood corrupt? No. But then again, Jesus was not of the corrupt seed of Adam. Nothing of Jesus was corrupt - He had no sin. He did not inherit that from Adam.

[Edited on 9-18-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 18, 2005)

Help me to understand - if Jesus IS flesh and bone, how do either exist AS flesh and bone (without falling into Eutychianism, or Docetism, or any of the "isms") without them actually being flesh and bone? THere is no flesh without blood, and there is no bone without blood. Both are composite based on having blood IN them and part OF them. They would not be flesh nor bone without blood.

Scott, you are a nurse - explain bone marrow to us technically - is there blood in it or not? And explain flesh - can you have flesh and no blood? The Merchant of Venice (Shakespere) was confounded by the lawyer (really the queen in disguise) when she told him to take a "pound of flesh" but without taking ANY blood. Impossible.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 18, 2005)

If a person stops breathing and dies, is what is inside technically blood any longer. Hemoglobin is the transport vessel of oxygen. Without oxygen, the hgb is like a car w/ a flat tire. Bone marrow is the production plant of the vehicles; oxygen from the lungs are transfered into the drivers seats of the red blood cells and are carried throughout the body systems. 

I guess the question is can blood that is outside of the body, defunct of oxygen, be truly called blood? 

If one has bone marrow, one would conclude that the marrow produces red blood cells for a reason.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 18, 2005)

Since blood also has white blood cells to fight off infection, would the resurrected body also have these blood cells? If so, would that mean that in Heaven we would have infection and sickness?


----------



## larryjf (Sep 18, 2005)

Some other things i just thought of...

If according to Lev 17:11 the blood was given for us to make atonement, would there be a reason for Christ to still possess His blood?

Looking at the sacrifices of the OT as types of Christ, was "all" the blood of the sacrifice given at the alter, or was only "some" of it given?

I also don't know if it's proper to define the glorified body from our present physical condition. There are similarities to our present physical body, but it is clearly not the same.

Paul's whole discourse in 1 Cor 15 seems to point to the fact that the resurrected body is different from the natural. In 1 Cor 15:37 Paul even tells us that the body that we bury is not the same body that is raised.

It is not that it will be a purely spiritual body, but that it will be an eternal body. (We don't desire to be naked but more clothed).

If Jesus has blood i would have to think it is a different kind than we have in our temporal state. The resurrected body swallows up the temporal with the eternal.


----------

